# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  5yrs ASS history/Lab results

## XNathan

Hi bro´s

Iam 25yr old
Height 6.1
Weight 206lbs
BF 11%

PCT finished 3months ago.

Liver
ALT 0,81 range 0,1-0,83
AST 0,51 range 0,1-0,83
GGT 0,28 range 0,1-1,77

Lipids
Total cholesterol 172mg/dl
HDL 58mg/dl
LDL 114mg/dl
TG 63mg/dl

Hormones
LH 6,8 IU/l range 1,7-8,5IU/l
Total testosterone 1084ng/dl

Blood
Ery 5,55
trombo 132 litte low but normal for me
htc.: 52%

Blood preassure resting 110/55 heart rate 55bpm, day active 125/65 65bpm

Arteria carotis communis et interna ultrasound imagine all clear and best flow and diameter ever seen by my friend.

If you are educated ASS will not harm you. Iam example.

----------


## Kale

How many cycles have you done ? Did you do PCT after each cycle ? If yes, what was your PCT made up of ?

----------


## W.I.L.L

Nice! Mind listing your PCTs and cycles done?

Thank you very much for giving us some inspiration and reinforcement!

----------


## XNathan

My cycle history 

1cycle Sustanon (250mg)/NPP(75mg)/Dbol (50mg tappered)/Oxymetholone (50mg for 2wks) no PCT

2cycle Sustanon(250mg)/Deca (200mg)/Dbol(40mg teppered) no PCT

3cycle Testosteron Enanthat (250mg)/Winny (30mg teppered)/Deca(200mg) no PCT

4cycle TestProp(50mg EOD)/Var (50mg)/TrenA (50mgEOD) all for 10wks PCT: HCG +tamoxifen 

5-10cycle Test Prop (max. 100mg ED, aprox.: 75mg EOD), Primo 300-800mg/wk, orals var up to 100mg, tbol up to 100mg. Pct aromasin , hCG, tamoxifen, fadogia, ZMA, Vit.E.

Heviest on prop 100mg ED with 70mg Tbol/day 225lbs with 12%BF
Leanest on Test Prop 50EOD, TrenA 50EOD, Var 50mg ED 5-6%BF with 190lbs
Shortest cycle 3wks, longest 16wks aprox. cycle 8wks.

In last 18months I done 2cycles Ist 6wks and second 10wks.

----------


## XNathan

> How many cycles have you done ? Did you do PCT after each cycle ? If yes, what was your PCT made up of ?


No PCT in 3 cycles and weak PCT in 2 my cycles. 

In present i use this (and will quit tamoxifen 
(liver toxic and genotoxic) and use toremifene insteed in my next PCT)
2wks prePCT hCG use 500IU E3D with Aromasin 12,5mg/day
1-4(6)wks PCT Aromasin 25mg/day, 20mg tamoxifen/day
1-8wks Vit. E 400mg/day, ZMA, some times fadogia supplements in last year

----------


## XNathan

Up date 3wks into my prop 100mg EOD cycle with 0.25mg Arimidex EOD

Liver
ALT 0.60 range 0.1-0.83ukat/l
AST 0.49 range 0.1-0.83ukat/l
GGT 0.34 range 0.1-1.7ukat/l
Total chol 4.4mmol/l (171mg/dl) range 1.5-5.0 mmol/l 
HDL 1.15mmol/l (45mg/dl) range 1.0-3.0 mmol/l 
LDL 3.25mmol/l (126mg/dl) range 0.5-3.0mmol/l 
Total chol/HDL ration 3.83:1 still under recomended 5.
TG 77mg/dl

Hematocrite 52% range 42-52%
Hemoglobine 175g/l range 140-180g/l
Ery 5.64 range 4.5-6.3

Blood preassure 105/65 resting heart rate 70bpm

Results
My hemoglobine is higher but still in range. My liver enzymes are excelent. But HDL decreased by 22% and my LDL increased by 10% and TG increased by 22% (high caloric diet and more fat cant link this to testosterone ). This changed my Chol/HDL ration from 2.99:1 to 3.83:1. My resting HR is higher and also I feel more restless but my sleep is still good. I experienced anxiety in my first week and I had to take one Xanax to chill down. But since 2th week Iam back on my normal level. I gained 6lbs on scale and 8lbs of LBM including water and drop 2lbs from total bodyfat. Measure perfomed by BodyStat used on our Obesitology department. 3 more weeks to go.

----------


## Noles12

> Hi bro´s
> 
> Iam 25yr old
> Height 6.1
> Weight 206lbs
> BF 11%
> 
> PCT finished 3months ago.
> 
> ...





Haha yeah ASS definitely won't harm you if your educated.  :LOL:

----------


## XNathan

> Haha yeah ASS definitely won't harm you if your educated.


I miss your point....

----------


## Noles12

You keep referring to it as *ASS* when i think you mean *AAS*

----------


## XNathan

> You keep referring to it as *ASS* when i think you mean *AAS*


Yeah anabolic -androgenic steroids (AAS) not ass  :Smilie: 

Nice, Iam home! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *RAGE*

i liked it more when you were talking about your ass...lol

----------


## Kale

> Haha yeah ASS definitely won't harm you if your educated.


Not unless you cover that shit up  :LOL:

----------

